# Help! Recommendation for System hookup



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry if this question is a bit basic or stupid, but I need some help either way so...
I have a media PC hooked up to my home theatre system via a normal 3.5 headphone jack, but I recently found out my speaker system supports digital coax. I'm wondering how to connect the two dots. Just in case I didn't express my interest entirely straightfoward, I've uploaded pics:

This is the audio source (my computer):









and this is the speaker system input:









Help? thanks guys.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

You need a soundcard with a digital out. Otherwise you could just use a 3.5 to rca cable to hook it up to your regular stereo input.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

any card recommendations or tips. I've looked for cards that have coax digital out and they're all upwards of $90. There must be a more economical alternative. thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Do you have optical audio in (Toslink) on your receiver, or just digital co-ax?

Toslink: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829118103

Dig coax:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829111001

If you're running vista, make sure the cards are compatible.


----------

